#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Новое на сайте berzinarchives

## Asanga

Открылась русская часть сайта berzinarchives.com
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru/index.html

Ура!

----------

Add (25.11.2008), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

На сайте каждый месяц добавляются новые материалы в большом количестве
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...news/news.html
Интересная статья о Серконге Ринпоче
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._rinpoche.html

Спасибо переводчикам за регулярные добавления новых материалов

----------

Add (25.11.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.05.2009), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Новая статья о Шамбале
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...shambhala.html

----------

Add (25.11.2008), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

о коренных обетах Бодхисаттвы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_pledges.html

----------

Add (25.11.2008), Galina (13.01.2009), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

*Развитие сбалансированной чувствительности: 
практические буддийские упражнения для повседневной жизни*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...y_preface.html
*Как вести этический образ жизни*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ical_life.html

----------

Add (25.11.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.11.2008), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

*Достижение мира посредством внутреннего спокойствия*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ner_peace.html
*Обретение внутреннего спокойствия и счастья*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...lfillment.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.01.2009), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009), лесник (14.01.2009)

----------


## Asanga

*Установление гармонии в рамках религиозного многообразия*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...eiversity.html
*Сострадание, основанное на биологическом факторе и разуме*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...gy_reason.html
*Сострадание как источник счастья*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...happiness.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2009), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009), Юрий К. (05.02.2009)

----------


## Asanga

*Исторический очерк о буддизме и исламе в Западном Туркестане*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...turkistan.html
*Предварительные практики для медитации и изучения: семичастная практика*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...dy_7-limb.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.03.2009), Евгений Б. (22.03.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Исторический очерк о буддизме и исламе в Афганистане.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._buddhism.html

----------

лесник (14.04.2009)

----------


## Asanga

*Исторический очерк о буддизме и исламе в Восточном Туркестане*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._buddhism.html
*Исторический очерк о мусульманах Тибета*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ims_tibet.html
*Исторический очерк о китайских мусульманах – народности хуэй*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ims_china.html
*История линии передачи монашеских обетов в традиции тхеравады*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...on_lineag.html
*Распространение буддизма среди тюркских народов*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...sm_turkic.html

----------


## Asanga

*Историческое взаимодействие буддийской и исламской культур до возникновения Монгольской империи*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...res_intro.html
*Общее введение в учения начального уровня поэтапного пути (ламрим)*
_Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче I_ 
перевод Александра Берзина, 
под редакцией Самайи Харт 
Хаузен, Голландия, май 1980
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...pe_/day_1.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.05.2009), лесник (05.05.2009)

----------


## Евгений Б.

*Общее введение в учения начального уровня поэтапного пути (ламрим), день 2*

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ma_refuge.html

*Практический подход к буддизму, лекции 1 и 2*

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...own_walls.html

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...on_refuge.html

*Индийское общество и индийская мысль до Будды и в его времена*

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...e_buddha_.html

*Историческое взаимодействие буддийской и исламской культур до возникновения Монгольской империи, главы 1 - 6*

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ltures_01.html

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ltures_02.html

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ltures_03.html

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ltures_04.html

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ltures_05.html

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ltures_06.html

----------

лесник (30.06.2009)

----------


## Asanga

*Проект мемориала холокоста в Тибете*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...holocaust.html
*Тибетско-еврейский диалог: краткий отчет*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._dialogue.html
*Как справляться с отрицательными эмоциями*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._emotions.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.07.2009), Юань Дин (08.07.2009)

----------


## Asanga

*История раннего периода буддизма и бона в Тибете*
_1. От императора Сонгцена Гампо до императора Трисонга Децена_
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...et/Part_1.html

----------


## Евгений Б.

*Опубликованные тексты*

*Практический подход к буддизму, части 1 - 7*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...489229560.html

*Историческое взаимодействие буддийской и исламской культур до возникновения Монгольской империи, главы 7 - 19*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...232962266.html

*Вторичные обеты бодхисаттвы*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_pledges.html

*Сотни божеств Тушиты (гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...s_tushita.html

*Послание Линга Ринпоче*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._rinpoche.html

*Жизнеописание Нагарджуны*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...nagarjuna.html

*Жизнь Атиши*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...fe_atisha.html

*Общая схема пяти совокупностей познания (скандх)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ggregates.html

*Цель и польза дебатов*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ts_debate.html

*Предложения о работе заграничных Дхарма-центров*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_centers.html



*Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина в России*

*Советы по практике буддизма в западном мире*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...hist_path.html


*Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина в России*

*Слушание Дхармы, размышление и медитация*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...287414822.html

*Буддийская этика: практический подход*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...181763109.html

*Объяснение буддийской сексуальной этики: историческая перспектива*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...365554685.html


*Отредактированные тексты*

*Введение в дзогчен*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._dzogchen.html

*Четыре размышления, обращающие ум к Дхарме*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...nd_dharma.html

*Практики для развития устремленной бодхичитты стадии обещания*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...dhichitta.html

----------

Caddy (23.04.2010), Fat (24.02.2010), Galina (23.04.2010), Pema Sonam (24.02.2010), Sadhak (23.02.2010), Shunja (23.02.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (23.02.2010), Игорь Канунников (24.02.2010), лесник (24.02.2010), Михаил_ (17.10.2017), Светлана Тарасевич (16.08.2010), Шаман (24.02.2010), Этэйла (23.02.2010), Юань Дин (23.02.2010)

----------


## Евгений Б.

_Опубликованные тексты

_*Сорок шесть ошибок, препятствующих духовному обучению и практике*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...terferenc.html

*Что такое личность, есть ли у личности начало, будет ли у неё конец?*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...t_is_self.html

*Термины хинаяна и махаяна*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._mahayana.html

*Краткое жизнеописание Цонкапы*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...songkhapa.html

*Как Гампопа обрёл духовные достижения*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...tainments.html

*Развитие сбалансированной чувствительности: практические буддийские упражнения для повседневной жизни (дополненное второе издание), главы 17--20*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...tivity_17.html
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...tivity_18.html
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...tivity_19.html
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...tivity_20.html

*Историческое взаимодействие буддийской и исламской культур до возникновения Монгольской империи, глава 20*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ltures_20.html

*История раннего периода буддизма и бона в Тибете, часть 2*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...et/Part_2.html

*Краткая история буддизма в Индии до вторжений в XIII веке* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ia_before.html

*Cвязь нацистов с Шамбалой и Тибетом*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ala_tibet.html

_Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Развитие бодхичитты с помощью уравнивания и замены отношения к себе и к другим*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...427852824.html

*Введение в практики бодхичитты стадии обещания и коренные обеты бодхисаттвы*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...288607421.html

_Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина в России_
*
Пустотность, или полное отсутствие невозможного «я»*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...735046369.html

_Отредактированные тексты_

*Практики после принятия надежного направления (прибежища)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ng_refuge.html

----------

babochka (23.04.2010), Caddy (23.04.2010), Galina (23.04.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (23.04.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.08.2010)

----------


## Asanga

Бон и тибетский буддизм
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._buddhism.html

----------

Pema Sonam (30.05.2010), Ондрий (30.05.2010)

----------


## Евгений Б.

_Опубликованные тексты_

*Основные аспекты дзогчена
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._dzogchen.html

*Устранение волнения из-за восьми преходящих явлений
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...omfort_8_.html

*Внетелесные состояния в буддизме
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ly_states.html

*Краткое сравнение традиций хинаяны и махаяны
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._mahayana.html

*Краткая история монастыря Дрепунг
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

*Краткая история монастыря Кумбум
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

*Смена религии в Шамбале
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...shambhala.html

*Связь буддизма и суфизма: ответ Меджиду Тиграняну
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...sm_sufism.html

*Священные войны в буддизме и исламе: миф о Шамбале (полная версия)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...hala_long.html

*Священные войны в буддизме и исламе: миф о Шамбале (cокращённая версия)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ala_short.html

*Буддийско-мусульманские доктринальные отношения: прошлое, настоящее и будущее
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...relations.html

*Положение буддизма и ислама в Китае в 1996 году
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...lam_china.html

*Отношения между мусульманами народности хуэй, тибетцами и уйгурами, 1996 г.
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...t_uighurs.html

*Сравнение буддийских художественных стилей монгольских регионов
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._mongolia.html

_Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Советы о совмещении йоги и буддийской практики*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...481493067.html

*Размышления о взаимодействии буддийской философии и других философских систем*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...461189942.html

*Сочетание буддийской практики и буддологии: вклад Геше Вангьяла*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...354639346.html

*Интервью во время круглого стола «Методология буддийских переводов»*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...068876869.html

*Как объединить буддийскую практику и буддологию – личный опыт*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...799735824.html

*Возрождение буддизма в Калмыкии: задачи*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...522723711.html

*Интервью для журнала «Буддизм в Калмыкии» о возрождении буддизма в Калмыкии*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...963961989.html

_Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Методы медитации
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

_Опубликовано в новой редакции_

*Определение объектов надёжного направления (прибежища)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...fy_refuge.html

----------

Pema Sonam (14.08.2010), Михаил_ (17.10.2017), Нандзед Дордже (15.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Евгений Б.

_Опубликованные тексты_

*Восемь строф о тренировке состояний ума
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...nsing_att.html

*Развитие этической самодисциплины
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...iscipline.html
*
Краткое объяснение подношения мандалы с просьбой даровать учение*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._offering.html

*Йога духовного учителя, нераздельного с Авалокитешварой
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...iteshvara.html

*Буддийское представление об исламе
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...iew_islam.html

*Взгляд Калачакры на пророков неиндийских захватчиков
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...slam_full.html

*Обзор истории Тибета: 1. Тибетская империя в период правления первых царей
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...chapter_1.html

*Краткая история монастыря Миндрол-линг
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

*Тибетско-монгольская астрология и карма*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...lgy_karma.html

_Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Объяснение буддийской половой этики: историческая перспектива
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...365554685.html

*Что такое медитация?*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...312528873.html

*Природа будды как основа для развития ума (аудио)
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...366798190.html

_Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Размышления о взаимодействии буддийской философии и других философских систем*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

*Интервью во время круглого стола «Методология буддийских переводов»*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

----------

Pema Sonam (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010)

----------


## Евгений Б.

"Библиотека Берзина" в контакте:
http://vkontakte.ru/club22400039

----------

Caddy (18.12.2010)

----------


## Евгений Б.

_Опубликованные тексты_

*Е. С. Далай-лама. Краткий комментарий на «Восемь строф о тренировке состояний ума»*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...se_attitu.html

*Общее объяснение «Тренировки состояний ума по семи пунктам»*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...112477160.html

*Непостоянство как основа здоровых отношений* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...tionships.html

*Введение в «Восхваление зависимого возникновения» Цонкапы*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ent_arisi.html

*Буддийское понятие заслуги: Счастье нужно заслужить?
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._of_merit.html

*Хвала Двадцати одной Таре*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...21_verses.html

*Развитие сбалансированной чувствительности: Сборник упражнений (упражнения 1-15)* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...833816735.html

*Проницательная и стабилизирующая медитации (аналитическая и формальная медитации)* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...editation.html

*Общее изложение шаматхи и випашьяны* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ipashyana.html

*Вопросы о коллективной карме и стихийных бедствиях* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ive_karma.html

*Есть ли точки соприкосновения буддизма и ислама?* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ism_islam.html

*Взгляд Калачакры на пророков неиндийских захватчиков  (сокращённый анализ)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._abridged.html

*Тибетская астрология и астрономия. Часть 2: История и тибетский календарь* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...cience_02.html

*Введение в тибетскую медицину* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._medicine.html

*Вдохновение («благословение»), его связь с мантрами и устной передачей* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...n_mantras.html

*Краткая история монастыря Менри* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

*Краткая история дзогчена*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._dzogchen.html

_Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Развитие беспристрастного отношения к себе: Преодоление неприятия себя*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...215211297.html

*Как практиковать тантру эффективно*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...182157005.html

*Как применять буддийские техники в повседневной жизни*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...567459301.html

_Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Развитие бодхичитты с помощью уравнивания и замены отношения к себе и к другим
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...nscript_1.html

*Слушание Дхармы, размышление и медитация* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...287414822.html

*Что такое медитация?*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

----------

Galina (15.06.2011), Svarog (07.06.2011), Артем Тараненко (07.06.2011), Дондог (07.06.2011), Дордже (07.06.2011), Михаил_ (17.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2011)

----------


## Евгений Б.

_Опубликованные тексты_

*Источники счастья согласно буддизму*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...rding_bsm.html

*Развитие сбалансированной чувствительности: Сборник упражнений (главы 16--22)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...833816735.html

*Обзор истории Тибета (главы 1--4)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...677264862.html

*Десять далеко ведущих состояний ума (парамит) в тхераваде, махаяне и боне*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...attitudes.html

*Краткая история монастыря Юнгдрунглинг*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

_Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Развитие факторов природы будды в сутре и тантре (семинар)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...806116574.html

*Тантра как путь духовного развития*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...208512737.html

*Нирвана и просветление*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...493908007.html

*Шамбала: Мифы и реальность*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...967754789.html

_Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Какая разница, представлять себя тантрическим божеством или Микки Маусом?*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

*Как объединить буддийскую практику и буддологию – личный опыт*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

----------

Aliona (07.10.2011), Lungrig (10.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (19.05.2012), лесник (07.10.2011), Михаил_ (17.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей М.

_Видеозаписи учений Александра Берзина в Москве (2010 год)_

Лекция "Буддийская медитация" (8 июня 2010)
Лекция "Буддийская практика в повседневной жизни" (9 июня 2010)

Семинар "Как развивать ум на основе природы будды" (11-13 июня 2010):
часть 1, часть 2, часть 3, часть 4, часть 5

Семинар "Преодоление неприятия себя: развитие беспристрастности" (17-19 сентября 2010):
часть 1, часть 2, часть 3, часть 4, часть 5

Опубликовано на сайте http://fpmt.ru по согласованию с Библиотекой Берзина.

----------

Евгений Б. (14.10.2011)

----------


## Евгений Б.

_Опубликованные тексты_

*Шантидева. Бодхичарья-аватара ("Начиная практику поведения бодхисаттвы") - главы 1--6 и предисловие переводчика
*http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...315404139.html

*Вступительная лекция о карме*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ure_karma.html

*Речь Его Святейшества Далай-ламы на церемонии вручения почётной докторской степени Университета Джамия Миллия Исламия*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...eech_hhdl.html

*Работа с эмоциями: как справляться с гневом*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ith_anger.html

*Практическое объяснение семичастной практики*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...en_limb_p.html

*Сострадательное сердце бодхичитты*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...dhichitta.html

*Жизнеописание Будды, составленное на основе различных источников Палийского канона*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ali_canon.html

*Песни Миларепы о непривязанности к семье, друзьям и богатству*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ttachment.html

_Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Как жить и работать в обществе с религиозным многообразием*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...603261889.html

*Основы нравственного поведения*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...386086969.html

*Роль этики в общественном служении*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...636759218.html

*Основы медитации*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...089081219.html

*Важность любви, сострадания и бодхичитты*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...145736407.html

*Почему люди интересуются буддизмом* 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...585968199.html

*Значимость буддизма в современном мире*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...091215996.html

*Ненасилие и духовные ценности в современном мире*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...782335422.html

*Обзор шести далеко ведущих состояний ума (шести совершенств)*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...602411056.html

_Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина в России_

*Как практиковать тантру эффективно*
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...182157005.html

----------

Lungrig (19.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.05.2012), Михаил_ (17.10.2017), Сергей М. (09.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Жень, а Берзина в России ты переводил?

----------


## Shus

> _Опубликованные тексты_
> 
> *Жизнеописание Будды, составленное на основе различных источников Палийского канона*
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ali_canon.html


"После того как Будду кремировали и развеяли его прах, ....."
???

----------


## Евгений Б.

*Опубликованные тексты*

Советы об изучении пустотности (пустоты)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

Краткое объяснение основных аспектов кармы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

Заключительная речь Его Святейшества XIV Далай-ламы на Всемирном съезде буддистов 2011 года
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._bst_cong.html

Краткое введение в Четыре благородные истины (Е.С. Далай-лама)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ble_truth.html

Обзор ламрима – поэтапных путей ума (Серконг Ринпоче)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ways_mind.html

Сравнение ламрима Дхармы-лайт с ламримом истинной Дхармы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...te_lamrim.html

Введение в пустотность и умственное обозначение
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._voidness.html

Краткое объяснение основных аспектов кармы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ints_abou.html

Советы о преодолении себялюбия (Геше Нгаванг Даргье)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...herishing.html

Стадии бодхичитты
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...dhichitta.html

Махамудра и четыре благородные истины
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...650456019.html

Строфы для начала изучения или практики Калачакры (перевод)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._begin_kc.html

Молитва Майтрее о будущих жизнях (перевод)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ure_lives.html

Терминология сосредоточения
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ion_terms.html

Интервью калмыцкому журналу «Мандала» на тему буддийских переводов
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...anslation.html

Использование легенды о Шамбале для контроля над Монголией
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._mongolia.html

Кормление и приручение демона страха
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...emon_fear.html

Краткая история монастыря Цурпу
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

Краткая история монастыря Друг Санг-Нгаг Чолинг
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

Краткая история монастыря Дригунгтил
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

*Аудиозаписи учений Александра Берзина*

Советы об отношениях с духовным учителем
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/..._68378703.html

От двух истин к четырём истинам, от четырёх истин к Трём Драгоценностям
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...671775410.html

Сочетание буддийской практики и буддологии: вклад Геше Вангьяла
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/..._12873634.html

Буддийская этика: практический подход
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...628055322.html

Введение в систему Чакрасамвары ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...176861944.html

Обзор шести далеко ведущих состояний ума (шести совершенств)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...746571196.html

*Расшифровки учений Александра Берзина*

Важность любви, сострадания и бодхичитты
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...145736407.html

Развитие факторов природы будды в сутре и тантре
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...806116574.html

Основы нравственного поведения
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

Буддийская этика: практический подход
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

Сочетание буддийской практики и буддологии: вклад Геше Вангьяла
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

*Видеозаписи* 

Как практиковать тантру эффективно
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...182157005.html

Какая разница, представлять себя тантрическим божеством или Микки Маусом?
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/..._32128548.html

Развитие беспристрастного отношения к себе: Преодоление непринятия себя
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...215211297.html

Что такое медитация?
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...053880993.html

Советы об отношениях с духовным учителем
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/..._68378703.html

Природа будды как основа для развития ума
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...201359478.html

Развитие факторов природы будды в сутре и тантре
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...806116574.html

Как применять буддийские техники в повседневной жизни
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...396548625.html

Введение в систему Чакрасамвары ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...176861944.html

----------------
Нико, да =)
Shus, спасибо, ошибку с прахом исправили, в английском было destributed relics =)

----------

Lungrig (24.01.2013), Аурум (24.01.2013), Влад К (14.12.2013), К. Дордже (25.01.2013), Михаил_ (17.10.2017)

----------


## Евгений Б.

*Опубликованные тексты*

Объяснение смысла тантры (части 1–7) 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...543276210.html

Коренной текст драгоценной традиции махамудры гелуг-кагью (Первый Панчен-лама Лозанг Чокьи Гьелцен)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/cms/ru...pt2/mm_06.html

Краткий комментарий на «Восемь строф о тренировке состояний ума» (Геше Нгаванг Даргье)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._attitude.html

Краткое изложение поэтапного пути к просветлению (Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче I)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ghtenment.html

Важность диалога (Его Святейшество Далай-лама)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._dialogue.html

Гирлянда драгоценностей бодхисаттвы (Атиша)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...land_gems.html

Европейский буддизм: трудности и благоприятные возможности
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...rtunities.html

Буддизм в XXI веке: задачи и проблемы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...1_century.html

Препятствия в развитии сосредоточения ума, например во время чтения тантрических текстов  (Геше Сонам Ринчен)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...entration.html

Четыре принципа для проверки учений Дхармы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru.../4_axioms.html

Как применять буддийские техники в повседневной жизни
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...791347032.html

Размышления Далай-ламы о реалистичных методах буддизма: Беседы с бывшими жителями и учениками Дхарамсалы с Запада (часть 1)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...anscript1.html

Двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения (часть 1)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._links_01.html

Вклад тибетского устного и текстуального наследия в глобальное понимание: прогресс и перспективы мирового развития (краткое изложение)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru.../abstract.html

Миротворческий символизм Калачакры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...rld_peace.html

Калачакра, тантра и мир во всём мире
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...rld_peace.html

*Аудиозаписи лекций и учений Александра Берзина*

Как медитировать на пустотности невозможного «я», осознавая четыре благородные истины
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...877119135.html

Шесть подготовительных практик и совет по предварительным практикам нгондро
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...104801371.html

Как объединить практику обусловленной и глубочайшей бодхичитты
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...100952485.html

Три тренировки и восьмеричный путь в повседневной жизни
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...735453664.html

Введение в «Интеграцию различных аспектов нашей жизни»
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...024760779.html

Буддийские методы тренировки ума в повседневной жизни: Ничего особенного
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...710202603.html

Основные положения самопустотности и инопустотности
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...697181234.html

Введение в бодхичитту
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...114399746.html

Обзор шести далеко ведущих состояний ума (шести совершенств)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...746571196.html

Введение в систему Гухьясамаджи ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...161351729.html

Введение в систему Ваджрабхайравы ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...159682423.html

*Расшифровки лекций и учений Александра Берзина*

Обзор «Коренного текста махамудры гелуг-кагью»
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...545520217.html

Введение в практики бодхичитты стадии обещания и коренные обеты бодхисаттвы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...375108739.html

Роль этики в общественном служении
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

Введение в систему Чакрасамвары ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ra_system.html

Как жить и работать в обществе с религиозным многообразием
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

*Видеозаписи* 

Шесть подготовительных практик и совет по предварительным практикам нгондро
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...104801371.html

Как объединить практику обусловленной и глубочайшей бодхичитты
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...100952485.html

Буддийские методы тренировки ума в повседневной жизни: Ничего особенного
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...710202603.html

Три тренировки и восьмеричный путь в повседневной жизни
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...735453664.html

Введение в «Интеграцию различных аспектов нашей жизни»
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...024760779.html

Введение в систему Гухьясамаджи ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...161351729.html

----------

Влад К (14.12.2013), Михаил_ (17.10.2017)

----------


## Евгений Б.

*Опубликованные тексты*

Исследуя карму сразу после 11 сентября 2001 года (3 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...session_1.html

Лекция имени Анвара Садата о мире (Е.С. Далай-лама)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...for_peace.html

Размышления Далай-ламы о реалистичных методах буддизма: Беседы с бывшими жителями и учениками Дхарамсалы с Запада (4 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...368077423.html

Махамудра традиции гелуг-кагью (4 главы книги)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...241067786.html

Как применять буддийские принципы в век социальных медиа
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

«Тридцать семь практик бодхисаттвы» (Тогме Сангпо)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ices_litt.html

Значимость Далай-ламы в современном мире
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ern_world.html

Смысл слова «сангха» и советы для центров Дхармы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_centers.html

Советы тибетским и западным учителям в центрах Дхармы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_centers.html

Отличия Дхармы от азиатской культуры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

Калачакра не пропагандирует и не предсказывает настоящий конец света
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...rmageddon.html

Взаимопонимание и изучение как основа для гармонии религий
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...s_harmony.html

Путь к счастью с помощью светской этики
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ar_ethics.html

Буддийская наука, психология и религия
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._religion.html

Встреча двух океанов: диалог по вопросам суфизма и буддизма
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...wo_oceans.html

Четыре безмерных состояния ума в хинаяне, махаяне и боне
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...attitudes.html

Двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения (части 2-3)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...239661486.html

Достижение шаматхи
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._shamatha.html

Природа времени как временного промежутка
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._interval.html

Что знает будда о прошлом, настоящем и будущем?
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...695747089.html

Объяснение смысла тантры (главы 8-10)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...543276210.html

История линий передачи монашеских обетов муласарвастивада в Тибете
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...rdination.html 

Распространённые заблуждения о буддизме
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ranscript.html

Управление перерождениями: тибетская система тулку
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ku_system.html

Краткая история монастыря Катог
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...monastery.html

*Расшифровки аудиозаписей*

Ненасилие и духовные ценности в современном мире
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...805864532.html

Буддийские методы тренировки ума в повседневной жизни: Ничего особенного (3 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...710202603.html

Введение в «Интеграцию различных аспектов нашей жизни» (2 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...024760779.html

Три тренировки и восьмеричный путь в повседневной жизни (3 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...735453664.html

Основы медитации (2 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...089081219.html

Природа будды как основа для развития ума (5 частей) 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...201359478.html

Введение в систему Гухьясамаджи ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ga_tantra.html

*Аудиозаписи*

Развитие сбалансированной чувствительности в эпоху социальных сетей (3 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...448081284.html

Типы видимостей, создаваемых умом: точные и неточные, чистые и нечистые, испорченные и неиспорченные, сансарные и относящиеся к нирване (7 частей)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...185337688.html

Объяснение «Йоги духовного учителя, нераздельного с Авалокитешварой» (6 частей)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...685668619.html

Какое понимание необходимо для цели бодхичитты (4 части)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...003063426.html


*Видеозаписи*

Как медитировать на пустотности невозможного «я», осознавая четыре благородные истины (11 частей)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...877119135.html

Объяснение «Йоги духовного учителя, нераздельного с Авалокитешварой» (6 частей)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...685668619.html

Введение в систему Ваджрабхайравы ануттарайога-тантры
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...159682423.html

----------


## Семишкур Саша

Друзья, рады сообщить вам, что "архивы" перешли на новый уровень развития http://studybuddhism.com/ru 
Более удобная структура сайта, новое оформление, а так же много интересных и полезных сюрпризов которые в ближайшем времени будут доступных на страницах нашего сайта!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (17.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Думаю, вот хорошо было бы здесь запостить и страницу, где собраны вместе ссылки на переводы классических текстов, сделанные уважаемым Алексом Берзиным с тибетского языка (а при сохранившихся и санскритских рукописей, то и с обращением к оным, как напр. в случае с Бодхичарьяаватара Шантидевы) на английский:
https://studybuddhism.com/en/tibetan...original-texts

и их переводов на русский, из тех что уже переведены:
https://studybuddhism.com/ru/tibetsk...cheskie-teksty

----------

